# Not Heavy Duty Enough for Reclaiming Hardwoods



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, that is disappointing. I was hoping that something like this would help with your problem.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Sharon: I think a tool like that was designed to be able to dif into the metal of the nail and be able to exert it's pressure to hold it tight.

i think the hardened nails are so tough that it's impossible to grip the nail effectively. If the head is gone it's like pulling a wet noodle with wet fingers (but a noodle made very tough)

Glad that you got the job done.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanks *sIKE*, luckily I had Karson's advices to follow 

*Karson*- Indeed those nails are something else… I think the magic moment was when I decided to pry the strips apart before trying to pull the nails out. once I got that, I was able to hammer the nails from their tip side, pushing them (1/2 top of the nail) out of the maple strips, from which point I was able to use the cats paws to do the rest, or as you suggested , use the pin pinch to drive the nails that broke out (since nothing would grip those damn noodles from the pulling side). Thanks again… your insights an suggestions were most valuable.

surprisingly, I have no problems eating wet noodles with wet chopsticks… gotta inspect that more closely next time I eat, maybe learn a thing or two )


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review


----------



## reuser (Mar 12, 2009)

To be fair, this is an industrial application for this new group of tools, and while the design certainly works in ways that no other tool does, the real test in this group's desired level of performance will come soon enough.

But the next tool coming out by Nail Jack Tools is the *monster *of the group, the so-called Nail Jack Pro. It is drop forged and you can hit it with a sledge hammer. The inside jaws actually score the shaft of the nail without cutting it, and you can crank out any one of them, headless rusted or not. PurpLev is right, for this hardcore approach the *regular* Nail Jack will fall a bit short. I can get you a preview of the NJP by getting it sent right to your house PurpLev. Here's how it looks, and here's what it does!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Fair enough reuser - after my experience with the Nail Jack, one of the thought that came to mind was that although this is the "bigger" one, maybe this is too much for it to handle - which brings another question to mind - what IS the Nail Jack aimed at? I know the Nail Hunter is mostly aimed at finish nails, which lead me to assume the Nail Jack is aimed at more robust applications.

Thanks for the offer by the way - I would really appreciate a chance for some hands on experience with the "Pro" model and see if it might fit better my needs for reclaiming lumber for woodworking.


----------



## reuser (Mar 12, 2009)

The regular Nail Jack is a "medium duty" model designed to remove nails, staples and brads from reclamation projects, remodels and demolition to get most used wood back. I think it does a super job within that level of use. With all soft woods and many old barn wood and the like, you won't find anything that is faster and does less damage. Take a look at the blog. www.nailjacktool.com The Nail Jack is great for pulling any brads or headless nails through the back of your wainscoting and baseboard. For the really hard woods with the nails designed to stay in (like pallets or maple bowling alleys) you have to upgrade to the Nail Jack Pro, which I'm afraid won't be available for another 90 days. It has taken a LONG time and a lot of money to get what I know you guys are waiting for to the market, but it is coming and I think that where we're going is where no design has been yet, and it is my life's goal to have MOST people say "this is BETTER than a cat's paw!" You will be getting one of only a handful that exist on this earth via Fedex! Please understand that this is new territory and it takes time (I am a one guy show!) but we WILL get there! No I am not trying to do a commercial here, I am trying to explain what I am trying to do to get all of our perfectly good wood back. Please forgive me if this is "spammy", it is not meant to be.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanks reuser - on the contrary, I'm glad you jumped in to stand up for your product. like I said -it shows great potential, and in a way I wasn't too excited about writing a less then favorable review on it, so I'm glad this is growing to a discussion that presents the product in a better light. with that said - the review is based on my current experience with this particular model, and as I stated, I will try it out on different (more 'medium') applications with hopes to have better results.

Sorry if the review came as 'too' negative, but I simply stated the facts. My part here is to be the "tester", and in a way - help you guys come up with something better performance wise (which it seems like you're already ahead with that one) and also in terms of marketing -perhaps add some applications notes for each model so that people would know which product would work for them (and if at all).

believe me - I've had my share of bumps on the back/side of my hands from working with the cats paw and missing some hits (still have those , and that happened almost a month ago) and I really wanted to say "wow, this is WAY better than the cats paw.." lol - hopefully with the next one.

Thanks again.


----------



## reuser (Mar 12, 2009)

Fair enough!

I am up to the challenge, and if I'm successful…lots of us will be happy.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm sure that those spiral nails weren't driven by hand and more than likely were also cement (heat activated glue) coated. Sounds like the nails were doing their best to do their intended job and put up quite a battle : )
I've tried in the past to take apart hardwood pallets to reclaim the wood and ended up mostly cutting the boards as close to the nails as possible to salvage as much as I could. I can only imagine how difficult it would be to drive a spiral nail into Rock Maple , never mind being able to pull the nail back out . LOL
Nice review and totally fair in my opinion . You've got to figure that 99 percent of the reclaimers would be using these on softwoods like Pine , Spruce and or Fir .

Any progress with the September Picnic yet , Sharon ?


----------



## reuser (Mar 12, 2009)

Ultimately though, as a tool designer/inventor, I am seeking the solution, the tool that can do it all. I have to admit that I have ended up feeling a little bummed at this review of the Nail Jack, even if it came up short in a rather extreme scenario, but it also pushes me to get the industrial version out there! Hey, I am only human, just another wood lover. This is ultimately a "family" of tools, and the designs are very promising. I have a model design that I've only shown a couple of people and of course my patent attorney, and I think it's the only tool that I know of that would quickly and effectively remove the brittle, head broken off rusty nails that occupy most of the world's pallets.

In the meantime, the Nail Jack is going to keep getting better, stronger (faster?) Stay tuned!


----------

